# Sockel 1155 , welcher CPU



## terspet (3. Oktober 2013)

moin moin, habe mich hier mal regestriert weil dies das einzige seriöse forum ist was mir so einfält  
also dann mal zum thema, und zwar , wie in der überschrift schon erwähnt wolte ich fragen welchen cpu ich so auf ein sockel 1155 mainboard setzen kann.
ich habe im momment ein interl core i3 2100 cpu , möchte aber auf einen i7 umsteigen, jetzt wen ich so im netz nach cpu suche wird sehr oft bei den i7 sockel 1155 angegeben , ich habe ein mainboard mit diesem sockel, frage mich aber kann ich da jetzt jeden cpu mit sockel 1155 aufsetzen oder nicht? den wen ich jetzt z.b. nach meinem mainboard suche heist jetzt z.b.  (copy/paste) 


CPU Processor Support LGA 1155. Intel (Sandy Bridge)

* Core i7-2600k, 2600
* Core i5-2500k, 2500, 2400, 2300
* Core i3-2120, 2100
* Pentium G630, Pentium G620

natürlich steht da jetzt i7 2600/k meine frage aber bezieht sich auf jegliche 1155 sockel 
ich hoffe ich konnte genug infos rausgeben und vielmehr hoffe ich natürlich auf antworten die mir weiter helfen,
mit freundlichsten grüßen Terspet


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2013)

Normalerweise sollte auf jedes Board der i7-3770k passen, das ist der modernere i7 mit etwas mehr Leistung und weniger Strombedarf als der 2600k - was für ein Board hast Du denn genau? Es gibt häufig auch BIOS-Updates, so dass auch neuere CPUs als die der 2000er-Serie passen.

Wenn es nicht geht, dann ist die Frage, was Du ausgeben kannst/willst. Ein core i5 ist an sich mehr als ausreichend, ein i7 hätte effektiv mehr Kerne, die aber nur bei Spielen was nutzen, die das unterstützen. Watch Dogs zB SOLL mit 8Kernen besser laufen - im "Ultra"-Modus! Da ist die Frage, ob der sich überhaupt merkbar von "sehr hoch" unterscheidet. Denn ein i7 ist halt schon ca 100€ teurer als ein i5 und in Games bislang kaum schneller.


----------



## terspet (3. Oktober 2013)

also ja geht ums gameing  allerdings mein mainboard naja , ich schäme mich etwas wen ich den link geben aber das so das einzige was ich zu meinen mainboard gefunden habe , NEW Acer Intel Motherboard s1155 H67H2-AD(D2) MB.SFM07.003 MBSFM07003 | eBay
 :/


edit: geld solte nich das proplem sein , habe bischen was gespaart will es nur nicht in den sand setzen mit sachen die wen ich sie einbauen würde meinen pc schrotten


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2013)

Okay, so ein doofes Fertig-PC-Board... Du könntest bei Acer mal schauen, ob es in BIOS-Update gibt, damit auch neuere CPUs laufen - aber das ist bei solchen PCs selten. Es kann auch sein, dass ein i7-3700 problemlos läuft - schrotten wirst Du den sicher nicht. Aber wenn da steht, dass es bis i7-2600 geht, dann nimm auch lieber so einen. 

Ein 2600k nutzt Dir zwar nix, da Du mit dem Board nicht übertakten kannst und der k aber als einzigen Unterschied zum nicht-k die Übertaktbarkeit hat. ABER: der 2600k ist inzwischen billiger als der 2600, insofern    ich würd den an Deiner Stelle bei Amazon bestellen: Intel Core I7-2600K LGA1155 Desktop Prozessor boxed 8MB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  versandkostenfrei, somit ist das der beste Preis bei Shops, die ich so kenne. Mindfactory ist etwas günstiger, aber da kommt Versand dazu. Und ein paar andere Shops bietend den für 255-258€ an, aber plus 6-10€ Versand, und ich kenn die Shops auch nicht bis auf hoh.de Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


und es KÖNNTE sein, dass Du eben kaum nen Vorteil zu einem i5-2500k hast, der nur ca. 190€ kostet Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## terspet (3. Oktober 2013)

hmmm ja ok , der i5 is natürlich auch besser als mein i3 2100 , muss aber ehlich gestehen das ich nicht sehr viel ahnung im bereich der hardware habe. bin eigentlich ein ziemlicher gamer , frage mich allerdings ob ich mit einem i5 bf3 (4 kommt auch bald) den auch flüssig spielen kann, graka wird auch die tage ausgetauscht die solte das geringste proplem sein  recht hast du ja ders der i5 gut 100 euro billiger ist als der i7. fragen über fragen , der grund zum aufrüsten bei mir ist das ich atm bf3 auf minimalsten leistungen und 800x600 auflösung spielen MUSS um es flüssig zu zocken das belastet sehr , und ein prozessor ist nunmal anscheinend eines der wichtigsten teile um solche spiele wieder auf hohen auflösungen spielbar zu machen. also frag ich als gamer einfach mal , was würdest du mir für einen cpu empfehlen? würde mich sehr über deine meinung/feedback freuen und mal schauen vllt hab ich ja dank dir dann bald nen guten neuen cpu 


edit: zur aussage mit dem bios update , wo KÖNNTE ich sehen welche prozessoren ich einbauen könnte wen ich ein bios treiber finden würde


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2013)

Das steht beim BIOS-Download dabei, falls neue CPUs "freigeschaltet" werden, vlt auch ne Readme im Download.

Was hast Du denn für eine Grafikkarte? Grad für den Multiplayer von BF3 ist die CPU halt wichtig, da ist "nur" ein core i3-2100 natürlich dann eine "Bremse" - aber ein Core i5 reicht locker, ein i7 ist bisher halt wie gesagt wirklich nicht nötig, hat kaum nen Vorteil. und BF3-Multiplayer ist eh schon ein Sonderfall, was die CPU angeht. Aber ein i7 wäre natürlich "zukunftssicherer", vor allem isses so: der Sockel 1155 und erst Recht die 2000er-CPUs, also "Sandy Bridge", laufen aus, und wenn du zB erst in nem Jahr dann nen i7 suchst, gibt es vlt keinen mehr im Handel. Daher kannst Du durchaus nen i7 kaufen.


----------



## terspet (3. Oktober 2013)

hmmmm ok , habe mich bischen schlau gemacht im netz und naja der i7 2700k würde in mein mainboard passen etc , i7 2700k sandy bridge sockel 1155 sollte devenitif passen , danke für die tips den die haben mir mehr unfos verschaft als gedacht, wen weiter nix ist , nochmals herzlichen dank und somit dann der thread closed


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2013)

Wenn der 2700k passt, dann nimm den, der ist sogar billiger als der 2600k


----------



## terspet (3. Oktober 2013)

argh noch nich closed >.< habe grade gesehen das der cpu 95 watt hat , mein i3 hat bzw brauch 65 watt , quasi der i7 braucht 30 watt mehr , is das schlimm oder brauch ich dafür unbedingt neues netzteil?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2013)

Die Watt sind sicher nur die "TDP", oder? Das sagt nur, wieviel Watt Wärme die von sich geben im absoluten Maximalfall - das KANN sein, dass der also 30W mehr verbraucht, aber das sicher auch nur in bestimmten Fällen. Und das wird sicher kein Problem sein, denn ansonsten wäre das Netzteil echt extrem knapp bemessen. Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es so knapp bemessen ist, also dass es zB gerade so 300W liefert und bei 330W nicht mehr mitmacht.


----------



## terspet (3. Oktober 2013)

okay danke


----------

